# Oak leaves poisonous to goats?



## RedFernFarm (Aug 18, 2005)

We are thinking about getting a few goats, but my husband read that dead oak leaves are poisonous to goats. We have several oak trees in our pasture, and there is no way we can keep the dead leaves from falling! Anyone have evidence to debunk this claim? I've seen several goat pastures with oak trees in them, so I'd like some advice if anyone has experience with this!
Thanks!


----------



## JoyKelley (Jan 7, 2005)

mine have eaten small amounts and are ok, I have also heard they were poisonous tho, but this is the first I heard that it was the dead leaf, thought it was all leaves


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

my goats luv them. the only dead leaf i heard was bad for them was the wild cherry. course, i dont have an oak in my pasture, and they dont have free access to them either


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

My goats eat oak leaves, fresh and dead. They love them and I love not having to rake them up (fire hazard). My goats are alive and well. *shrug* 

Now if all they have to eat I is dead oak leaves, I can see there being a problem. Where is the nutrition?


----------



## Mrs_stuart (Dec 24, 2003)

I found some info...

SIGNS: This discussion refers primarily to cattle, the species most often affected by oak toxicosis. It also seems that cattle less than 2 years of age succumb to oak toxicosis more than do older animals, however older animals are still at risk. Other species at risk include sheep and possibly deer. Goats and swine are more resistant to poisoning, and horses are rarely affected (likely due to a unwillingness to consume oak). Pets rarely consume sufficient quantities to do harm. Many species of oak have been implicated in the poisoning of livestock, with red and black oak exhibiting greater toxicity than white oak. 

While short-term acute poisoning by oak has been reported, the most commonly encountered oak poisoning is of a chronic nature. Oak is most dangerous early in the spring when the leaves and buds are the highest in toxicity and when there is little else to eat. The fall is another at risk period, when acorns and leaves fall and better forage dies back. Therefore, management plays a key role in preventing oak toxicosis. 

The toxins in oak are called gallotoxins and are converted in the body to tannic acid, gallic acid and pyrogallol, all of which are very toxic to the kidney. It is the resulting kidney failure that causes the clinical signs. Typically, a significant amount of oak needs to be consumed over a period of time before clinical signs appear. Signs can develop over 2 to 14 days, or signs may be present with the animals becoming progressively worse over many weeks. The number of animals affected in the herd can vary greatly, but of those showing clinical signs, up to 80% may die. Signs of oak poisoning can include depression, lack of appetite, a gaunt and emaciated appearance, poor or rough hair coat, dependent edema (fluid buildup under the skin under the neck, abdomen or on the legs), digestive disturbances (both diarrhea and constipation have been reported, with mucus covered or tarry stools), increased drinking, passage of copious amounts of urine which may contain blood, and death. 

you can find the rest of this at ; http://www.vet.purdue.edu/depts/addl/toxic/plant47.htm

We live where there are lots of oaks and have never had any problems with our goats...some with my mom...oaks everywhere, no problems..

Belinda


----------



## RedFernFarm (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks for the great info! Looks like we'll probably be ok...just something to watch for


----------

